# NREMT test sections



## reckless782 (Dec 29, 2007)

so i just took the computer part today and it stopped right around 80 questions.  however, i don't recall getting any questions concerning ob/gyn does that mean that i probably didn't pass?  thanks!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 29, 2007)

Not necessarily.  There is no magic formula for you to know if you passed or failed based upon how many questions you answered.  The only thing you can do is what for your results to be posted.


----------



## DC5paranoia (Dec 29, 2007)

Should have:
Airway and Breathing
cardiology
Trauma
OB/Peds
EMS operations

Edit: yes the wait sucks!


----------

